# Aggression towards freindly dogs?



## JandJ (Oct 9, 2015)

Hello! so I'm having this problem with my girl. Shes been getting into it with other dogs lately. Shes been in 4 fights within the last 2 weeks. It all started when a friends dog nipped at her and they got into it. I went to break it up but they insisted to let them sort out there differences (their dog has been nipping at mine for a while but she usually ignores) so against my better judgement I let it go on. She wasn't too aggressive just pinning and standing over, until I saw blood. Broke it up no big deal for the other dog just a little cut. Well since then my girl acquired this dominance attitude that shes been applying to every dog we've come across; putting her head on on their back, getting in their faces, snapping and eventually the fight that has to be broken up, all of this with dogs with dogs shes known with no history of aggression.. 

Any advice?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My advice.....

First -
STOP! Stop taking her places where she is exposed to other dogs. For a month!

When dogs fight, they release hormones. Those hormones stay in their bodies for weeks leaving them ramped up for a fight. Let her veg. Let her feel safe in her own environment. Let her brain and hormones settle.

Second -
How old is your dog? 

This is on you. As soon as your dog starts her dominance act, you should have removed her. Nope...sorry missy. You don't get to do that crap. Now she's gained confidence from her behavior. My advice is to get a trainer that can teach you behavior modification techniques and help you with timing on corrections.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

I agree 100% with Jax. I'm not an expert on dog behavior but 14yrs ago my husband and I rescued a 2 yr. old male GSD, Jake. 
He turned out to be dog aggressive and aggressive toward some men.

I worked with a trainer who specialized in GSDs and I learned to manage him. 
During the 11 yrs that we had him, he had two bad dog fights.

Jake's trainer said what Jax wrote in her post,
dogs need to be very closely monitored after having a fight with another dog or even after they bite a person or cat etc. Because they stay in fight mode.
I didn't know it had to do with hormones, but that makes sense.

This behavior has escalated and now your dog is at risk of getting herself hurt, or hurting another dog, or biting a person. 
Sometimes when dogs fight, people get bitten too.
You need hands-on help and it's really important to get a knowledgeable person to help you. Maybe someone who knows the GSD breed

After Jake's trainer worked with us for about 6 weeks privately, he invited us to his group classes and Jake did really well in that supervised setting. I think he felt safe.
But he always maintained his aggression outside our home.

I totally understand what you are going through. It's upsetting.
Good luck and take care.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's exhausting to manage a dog aggressive dog in public. It's MUST be exhausting for the dog. I tried and tried with Jax and finally came to the realization that I was doing more harm than good. 

Your dog does NOT need to play with other dogs or be in contact. Your dog only needs to respect their right to exist. AT a distance.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> My advice.....
> 
> First -
> STOP! Stop taking her places where she is exposed to other dogs. For a month!
> ...


I agree with Jax.

I also hope you've groveled with your friend. I hope you paid any and all vet bills. That is so far past acceptable. I'd be livid if you'd let your dog fight with my dog, let alone draw blood from my dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wouldn't pay all the vet bills in this case, if there are any. It was the friends idea to "let them work it out". IN fact, I wouldn't pay any of it. The other dog started it. The OP's fault was in trusting their friend.



> It all started when a friends dog nipped at her and they got into it. *I went to break it up but they insisted to let them sort out there differences (their dog has been nipping at mine for a while but she usually ignores) so against my better judgement I let it go on*.


But now, going forward...he is responsible for any and all bills incurred as he now knows his dog's potential for causing damage.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I totally agree with Jax. I hope both you and the friend that insisted you let them work it out have learned a valuable lesson. It sounds like your instincts were good, but unfortunately you bowed to pressure from someone who doesn't understand dogs very well. 

I'd also be inclined to not pay the vet bills for the other dog in light of the fact that they've been letting their dog nip at yours for some time. They should have been managing their dog's behavior better and you should have been stepping in to stop it if they didn't. Too late now to go back to change the past, but now you know going forward. It sounds to me like she just couldn't take it anymore and reacted in the only way she knew how. That can lead to a "get 'em before they get me" attitude towards other dogs, which sounds like exactly what has occurred. She needs to know she can trust you to keep her safe, so she doesn't feel the need to take matters into her own hands.


----------



## JandJ (Oct 9, 2015)

Jax08: She is 3 years old. I think your right since the fight with a friends dog shes been ramped up as I've stated. I will keep her away from other dogs for a while and let her reestablish her roots at home again. We've been doing a lot of moving around. No blood was drawn in the other fights and in the first fight it was very minor.

Watery Tart: They insisted to let the fight go on. Their dog bled. I broke it up. The blood was minor no vet required, I made the call at that point it cannot go on. As for the other fights no blood was drawn the fight was broken up immediately.

Cassidy: I can say I learned not to let it go on like that, cant say the same for the other party. She is very trusting I think like Jax has been saying she is very hormonal right now. In that case she'll be staying home for a while away from other dogs.

I'll look into a dog trainer and behaviorist


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> I wouldn't pay all the vet bills in this case, if there are any. It was the friends idea to "let them work it out". IN fact, I wouldn't pay any of it. The other dog started it. The OP's fault was in trusting their friend.
> 
> 
> 
> But now, going forward...he is responsible for any and all bills incurred as he now knows his dog's potential for causing damage.


Lord, that's the last time I go without coffee until past noon.

Sorry, OP!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: WateryTart! That is just plain unnatural!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well I'm late to the party but the first set of links I collected are still applicable! 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

now the dog has a "pattern" of anti dog behavior so that is going to rule out a lot of the "typical" trainers/behaviorist!

I would recommend a "Balanced Trainer" and Jeff Gellman says he can help people find one local to them:

Free Advice – Solid K9 Training

Incidentally he also says "everything people need to train there dog for free is available on his site, look under the heading free advise."

Couple of threads the op should have a look at:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0209-change-behavior-its-not-good-change.html


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pupy-behavior/582625-i-am-so-angry-right-now.html

And of course ..."Sit on the Dog and "The Place Command" they can be found here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7214714-post67.html

All the "obvious" has been stated so no need for me to pile on as it were. 

Welcome aboard.


----------

